
Just Eat Takeaway and Grubhub Deal: Let restaurants deliver their own food - donsupreme
https://www.wsj.com/articles/strategy-behind-blockbuster-grubhub-deal-dont-deliver-11593266407
======
retpirato
Beware you can't read the article unless you subscribe.

